# One of many Christmas knives headed out



## godogs57 (Dec 16, 2016)

This one is headed out to Florida to a good friend for Christmas. CPM154CM stainless with a satin finish. Exhibition grade desert ironwood handles. Picture does not do it justice...the chatoyance (3D effect) of the ironwood is off the scale. 

Hope you like:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow that's beautiful!


----------



## marknga (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes that is a beautiful knife indeed.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 16, 2016)

sharp looking knife


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow!  Spectacular!


----------

